# Scared to Cry



## JosephB (Feb 25, 2013)

My better half with me on vocals. One man band effort -- including drums. I'm not much of a drummer.

[video=youtube;U86uGIAct80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=U86uGIAct80[/video]


----------



## genevieve (Feb 25, 2013)

is that country music? ... then is a different song, i'm thinking about (a solo, and without country music) ... 

yet don't be scared to cry, since is good for the soul


----------



## JosephB (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm. I'm not sure what you mean. It's a song I wrote and it sounds kind of like a country song. 

And crying is good for the soul -- I'm all for it.


----------



## moderan (Feb 25, 2013)

I like it. Has a smooth feel and good harmonic vocals. Laid-back. Sounds a bit like early Airplane, "She Has Funny Cars", rather than really country. Maybe if the Jayhawks covered the Airplane, it'd sound like this. So...alt-country.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you, sir. Never thought of the Airplane connection -- but I get it. I think I need to up the vocals more probably. I've got a more to post with my wife singing where she sings with a lot more strength in her voice. Unlike early round American Idol contestants, she really can sing but doesn't think she can. The other day I was listening to her sing along with Cheryl Crow's _Favorite Mistake,_ and it sounded really, really good. She just somehow needs a boost in confidence.


----------



## moderan (Feb 25, 2013)

That comes with doing. I am a terrible singer with no range whatsoever but I've been doing it so long that I sound assured.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 25, 2013)

The problem is getting her to do. We sang at a thing at church and she got a lot of very positive feedback. She seemed pleased, and I thought it would encourage her, but it didn't make any difference.

Which of those songs of yours have vocals?


----------



## moderan (Feb 25, 2013)

The link should take you to Bluetopia, which has vocals, and is patterned somewhat after Hot Tuna, which features Jorma Kaukonen, formerly of the Jefferson whatevership.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah -- those vocals work fine with the music.


----------



## Leyline (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice, Joe. You two harmonize well. The drums were fine for the song.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks! I can't keep a beat with my hands and feet at the same time. I had to record the bass drum on another track. Believe me, you don't want to see me dance.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 1, 2013)

That is swearword awesome. You might think I'm mad, but some of the chord progressions really remind me of some of Smashing Pumpkins' softer material, even the vocals to a degree (not yours). The whole song has a lovely lull to it; dreamy, too.

Your voice is good too. Your deeper, simpler voice fits well with your wife's breathy hum. Very easy to listen to.

Nice guitar-work. Well worth the listen, cheers.


----------



## Travers (Mar 1, 2013)

That's really great Joseph, very reminiscent of the 90s alternative groups for me (like Bruno, I too can hear some Smashing Pumpkins in there but also some Mark Lanegan maybe and somewhere even a little bit of The Pixies softer side) mixed together with those lush lead sounds.
Those drums are perfect for the track to be honest. Nicely understated, but at the same time I know some people who would call them selves drummers who'd really struggle with not only a time change but also the unusual 5 and a half beat chorus. Which, by the way, works great on all levels. There's no awkwardness coming in or out of it and it flows with ease.

Very, very good!


----------



## JosephB (Mar 1, 2013)

Bruno, thanks! That's all good to here. I can see the Smashing Pumpkins thing. One of my early influences, and I still listen to them. You never know who things are going to crop up. Like I was saying, I have some things where my wife's voice is stronger -- I'll convert and upload some more stuff at some point.

Travers, thanks for listening. Pixies are one of my favorites -- not sure I hear that -- but like I said, you don't know how influences will show up. So you're probably picking up something that I'm not. But since I love them, it's good to hear. I suppose the drums are fine for this -- but I can't really play anything that needs a more aggressive style. I mentioned in another thread, my brother is a drummer, he's moving back to where I live -- so I'll have someone to lay down drum tracks -- and then I'm going to look for some other musicians -- maybe to do a few gigs. Glad you liked it!

Cheers, guys.


----------



## Travers (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd say the Pixies influence (at least to my ears) comes from the tone of your guitar and the overdrive/fuzz used than the song itself.

Any comparison to them is certainly a god thing


----------



## JosephB (Mar 2, 2013)

I see. I guess those tones have been used across such a wide spectrum of music -- I likely wouldn't have thought of that. The lead part is a clean telecaster -- more country than anything else. I was going for a contrast in tones. Regardless, I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## Jo3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, this is just so beautiful! Does anyone know how to get a copy of it? It seems that Joseph B is no longer available on this site.


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 5, 2015)

This is great! Any more tracks?


----------

